# Spurs Playoff Roster



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Who makes it? This came up in the game thread(about whether Marks or Mass makes it), but we have other issues such as DB making it or not, and such. I believe only 12 can make it, so we gotta narrow it down a bit, and pick the best 12.

Here's Mine:

G Tony Parker
G Manu Ginobili
G Brent Barry
G Beno Udrih
G Devin Brown
F Bruce Bowen
F Glenn Robinson
F Robert Horry
F Tim Duncan
C Rasho Nesterovic
C Nazr Mohammed
C Sean Marks
--------------------------
(Don't Make it)
F Tony Massenburg
G Mike Wilks
F Linton Johnson


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

As much as I love Sean Marks, I think Massengburg edges him out. Like I said in the game post, I think Massenburg's strength and defensive prescence gets him the nod but Marks really does deserve a roster spot. Not to say that Mass doesn't, but Marks has been with the team for so long without any action and now that he is getting time, he is playing well...I will be rooting for him.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I agree Massenburg is a better defender, and is stronger, but Marks always plays inspired whereas Massenburg play lackadasical sometimes, forgets to box out, and is not the offensive player Marks is. I think Marks deserves the spot over him, although Mass will probably get it because he has been here all year, and Marks has just recently started playing.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

texan said:


> although Mass will probably get it because he has been here all year, and Marks has just recently started playing.



I am not sure that will factor into the decision at all because, even though Massenberg has been on the team all season, Marks has been with the team, whether on the active roster or not, for 2 or 3 seasons now and knows the system, so familiarity won't be an issue.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Looking over our roster like that, and I see that we have a great team. Kudos to the Spurs management! :clap:

I would also have to go with Massenburg instead of Marks. Marks has shown definite potential but I've seen him miss quite a few open jumpers. He also bobbles the ball too much down low and often finds himself getting blocked. For those reasons I would choose Massenburg.

I would really hate to have Devin Brown not make the playoff roster because of injury. He was our sparkplug against the Lakers last year, and the playoffs in general so he would be sorely missed.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pop said Devin probably won't be on the roster. Does that means he wouldn't get a ring? That'd be **** if he doesn't.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Pop said Devin probably won't be on the roster. Does that means he wouldn't get a ring? That'd be **** if he doesn't.



I know, but I'm holding out hope. Even if he is only back for the 2nd round or the WC Finals, I think he'd be more valuable than Mike Wilks or Linton Johnson. He is a sparkplug off the bench and gives us defense and shooting. Hopefully he gets to play, b/c he will increase our chances of winning a title.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Pop said Devin probably won't be on the roster. Does that means he wouldn't get a ring? That'd be **** if he doesn't.






Devin would still get a ring. Being off the playoff roster doesn't necessarily mean you're not part of the team anymore. 




Playoff Roster:


1. Tony Parker
2. Beno Udrih
3. Manu Ginobili
4. Brent Barry
5. Bruce Bowen
6. Devin Brown
7. Glenn Robinson
8. Tim Duncan
9. Robert Horry
10. Rasho Nesterovic
11. Nazr Mohammed
12. Tony Massenburg




If Devin can't go, I'd replace him with Mike Wilks. We need big bodies for the playoffs, so T-Mass should make it. Sean Marks doesn't belong anywhere near the playoff roster. Glenn Robinson has to be included even if Devin is put on it, because he'd give us a lot more than what Wilks or Marks offer.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Sean Marks doesn't belong anywhere near the playoff roster.


Harsh words Koko. I on the other hand have been very impressed with Sean and I would be pretty p'd if he isn't on the roster.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I guess that Massenburg would be better for the playoffs, since he is bigger and more fouls on big guys like Amare and Shaq, but Marks has impressed me much more this season. Massenburg missed lay-ups, lets rebounds get away from him, and turns the ball over. However he is better defensively, and I guess that is what we need come playoff time.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Marks would be fine if he just didn't shoot the ball so damn much. He needs to understand his role, and look for his teammates before he chunks up jumpers. Supposedly he makes them in practice, but that doesn't really mean anything. I just personally think Marks is basically a weaker version of Robert Horry. Since we have Robert Horry on our team, I'd rather go with a tougher, more physical guy. But hey, don't get me wrong, Massenburg hasn't really done anything to merit a roster spot over Marks, but he's more of a banger and has that mean streak in him.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

1.duncan
2.parker
3.manu
4.barry
5.rasho
6. beno
7.bowen
8. horry
9.nazi
10.big dog
11.massanburg
12.brown
*note massanburg plays better deffense and has been playing with us since the opening gm and we need brown more in the west finals and finals any way so...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I posted this in a different thread, but it's very fitting here as well:



http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...MYSA040805.10D.BKNspurs.duncan.1b755bd70.html 




> Popovich isn't as sure when, or if, Devin Brown will return.
> 
> Brown had his back examined by doctors Thursday, but Popovich had yet to learn the results of the visit.
> 
> ...





Not good news. Hopefully Devin's results from the doctor come back good, but it sounds as if he's probably not going to be on the playoff roster. That's a damn shame too.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, sports fans, the playoff roster was finalized yesterday, I think, and there were really no major suprises...The only question, really, was whether or not Devin would be on it, but he is...Here it is:

G Brent Barry
G Devin Brown
G Manu Ginobili
G Tony Parker
G Beno Udrih
G/F Bruce Bowen
F Robert Horry
F Glenn Robinson
F/C Tim Duncan
F/C Tony Massenburg
C Nazr Mohammed
C Rasho Nesterovic


That leaves off Mike Wilks, Sean Marks, and Linton Johnson...there you have it, now lets play some ball...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Guth said:


> Well, sports fans, the playoff roster was finalized yesterday, I think, and there were really no major suprises...The only question, really, was whether or not Devin would be on it, but he is...Here it is:
> 
> G Brent Barry
> G Devin Brown
> ...






No surprises there. And I agree, time to play some ball.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> No surprises there. And I agree, time to play some ball.


yep no more talk we need to play, im glad duncan has off and time to practise and time for rest his injury just these couple of days are going by real slow... i agree with the roster mybe marks will make it next yr.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Spurs add Brown, hope for best  




> Spurs add Brown, hope for best
> Web Posted: 04/22/2005 12:00 AM CDT
> 
> Johnny Ludden
> ...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im glad to hear pop wont be worried about how many min. he gives duncan


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Guth said:


> Well, sports fans, the playoff roster was finalized yesterday, I think, and there were really no major suprises...The only question, really, was whether or not Devin would be on it, but he is...Here it is:
> 
> G Brent Barry
> G Devin Brown
> ...


I really thought Sean Marks should have been on it. He's been playing some really good ball lately, but I guess his presents wouldn't have made that much of in impact. I'm suprised to see Devin on there. I hope that means his status is really improving.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

as much as i enjoyed the way marks has been playing... devin only deserves to be on the roster, we wouldnt be where we're at without him


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Camaro_870 said:


> as much as i enjoyed the way marks has been playing... devin only deserves to be on the roster, we wouldnt be where we're at without him


Only Devin?! How could Manu, Tony, Tim, Rasho, Horry, Nazr, and all those other guys not deserve to be on the roster?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

No suprises, but I think this will be the line-up that best suits our team for a late playoff run. I'm glad to see DB on the roster, even if he isn't able to play in the 1st Round, because he is an important part of our team.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

heh ez..i didnt mean it like that i ment between him and hte others who they were debating to be off the roster. now that i read my post i can see where you're coming from.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Camaro_870 said:


> heh ez..i didnt mean it like that i ment between him and hte others who they were debating to be off the roster. now that i read my post i can see where you're coming from.


Ah I get it. For a minute I thought you flipped. Out of the people the were being debated; Devin, Marks, Beno, and Wilks; You're rite. Devin deserves it the most, but there's no guarantee that he'll even play.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Ah I get it. For a minute I thought you flipped. Out of the people the were being debated; Devin, Marks, Beno, and Wilks; You're rite. Devin deserves it the most, but there's no guarantee that he'll even play.


im pretty sure well need him in the 3rd round and i think hell end up playing if we need him, any one no if this is a serious injury as a career ending injury? I hope not


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> im pretty sure well need him in the 3rd round and i think hell end up playing if we need him, any one no if this is a serious injury as a career ending injury? I hope not


It's definitely not a career ending injury, but the way pop described it, it sounds like a season ending injury.


----------

